# Omega Megaquartz



## baclift (Feb 21, 2007)

This quote is from a dealer's website:

"be careful when buying a Megaquartz because they only have one way of storing and delivering oil to the mechanism. They use a tank for oiling purposes and Omega have run out of these tanks and there arenâ€™t any left. Thatâ€™s why I wouldnâ€™t buy a Megaquartz nor would I offer one for sale on this website."

Is it true?

Ben Clift


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

No need to post twice









I posted something in the Swiss Watch Forum


----------

